# stanford loops, cupertino loops where and when do you guys start?



## digby (Jul 23, 2004)

Just did the tour of the peninsula this sunday and it was alot of fun. My 1st time riding with groups of people, it was a pretty interesting experience making me wonder why I ride alone all the time. I'm getting a new bike this saturday and am gonna try upping my weekly mileage from a lowly 50 or so to maybe 90 or 100. 

All the music on my ipod is starting to sound old so I'd like to start going on some group rides, I live on rainbow drive in cupertino and ride stanford loop regularly and hwy 9 less regularly. I always see groups of 20 people on bikes on sundays but it always seems I dont have my bike or gear with me at the time. 

How do I meet up with those of you doing these rides? And what kind of mileage and pace do you do?


----------



## johnny99 (Apr 2, 2004)

If you're looking for a recreational ride (not race pace), try the Western Wheelers bike club (www.westernwheelers.org). They lead rides every day of the week. Most rides start in Palo Alto, Los Altos, or Sunnyvale. In the San Jose area, another recreational cycling club is ACTC (www.actc.org). Both clubs let guests ride for free. Their web sites have ride schedules. ACTC rides tend to start much earlier in the morning, if that is an issue for you.

Some bike shops also lead rides. Check with Bicycle Outfitter or Chain Reaction.


----------



## Kiwi dude (Aug 6, 2004)

*Good info.*



johnny99 said:


> If you're looking for a recreational ride (not race pace), try the Western Wheelers bike club (www.westernwheelers.org). They lead rides every day of the week. Most rides start in Palo Alto, Los Altos, or Sunnyvale. In the San Jose area, another recreational cycling club is ACTC (www.actc.org). Both clubs let guests ride for free. Their web sites have ride schedules. ACTC rides tend to start much earlier in the morning, if that is an issue for you.
> 
> Some bike shops also lead rides. Check with Bicycle Outfitter or Chain Reaction.



This is good info for a beginning rider. One more hint loose the iPod cycling and riding with headsets do not mix...Maybe on a trainer but not on the road, very dangerous.


----------

